# Unknown Forklift Motor, Will it be good EV motor?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

asinc said:


> So, I have a GEO metro donor car and am trying to locate a motor. My local rewind shop has a forklift dc series motor which is marked as 9.4kw, 45V and a P/N of DTL-9.4HSU-2200T. Its 13.5" by 8.5" diameter with an internal shaft. I cant locate the mfg. I can get it for less than $500, would this be suitable for a GEO conversion? I am hoping on running at 96V for the pack voltage. Any input would be appreciated as this is my first conversion and I need to keep the costs low.


Hi asi,

We have a thread devoted to such questions. http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/using-forklift-motor-and-choosing-good-7598.html Did you look thru it? Yeah, I know, pretty long. But you will find similar asked questions and replies guiding you. Like is it reversible? Runs in the direction you need? Can you get an adaptor made for that "internal shaft"? GE makes good motors and that size and voltage sounds like you might have a good candidate. But then again, at $500 for the used motor and cost to adapt it, you may be better off buying a new EV motor.

Regards,

major


----------



## asinc (Mar 15, 2010)

Sorry, I will move my post to that thread.


----------

